# Problème de clavier..infernal !



## PASKALP (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Il m'arrive un truc de fou sur le clavier de mon MacBook pro...certaines touches tapes 2 lettres à la fois !..Je suis obligé de "reculer" à chaque fois pour effacer la lettre.
Par exemple, si je tapes sans corriger ce que je viens d'écrire, voilà ce que ça donne :

I!l m'arri!ve" uèn truèc de" foçuè suèr le" clavi!e"r de" moçn Macboçoçk proç..ce"rtai!ne"s toçuèche"s tape"s 2 le"ttre"s à la foçi!s! Je" suèi!s oçbli!gé de" re"cuèle"r à chaquèe" foçi!s poçuèr e"fface"r la le"ttre" !!!

Vous imaginez l'enfer !!!! J'ai tout essayé, rebooter, nettoyer...rien à faire.ça dure depuis 1 semaine.
Un virus? Le clavier serait naze? apparemment, ça ne concerne que le haut du clavier (Azerty)
Au secours !!
Auè se"coçuèrs !!
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2009)

bonjour

faudrait détailler un peu
 Quel OS? A jour? combo update installée?OS entretenu?comment?quel """nettoyage""?
test sur autre compte utilisateur?
verif des réglages de frappe?


----------



## PASKALP (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
Macbook Pro 2.16 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
Je suis sur Tiger, 10.4.11, les mises à jour sont faites régulièrement..l'entretien aussi.
Avec un dépoussiérant à pression vendu pour ça (Bombonne).
J'ai vérifié les réglages de frappe...
Par contre, je n'ai pas essayé sous un autre compte utilisateur..(Je ne sais pas comment on fait ça !:rose
Curieusement aujourd'hui...le "e" remarche..??
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2009)

je parle de l'entretien de l'OS !
-verification-reparation des autorisations à chaque install avec installeur ou maj Apple , verification -réparation de volume
-nettoyage genre via onyx

quant  à création de compte , c'est expliqué  dans l'aide mac
simplissime preferences systeme /comptes bouton +


----------



## PASKALP (29 Août 2009)

Ok, merci...
Je fais les verif et MAJ régulièrement..J'ai nettoyé avec Onyx, essayé un autre compte utilisateur...Rien à faire !!..Toujours l'enfer..c'est même de pire en pire..Maintenant, toutes les lettres du haut du clavier déconnent.
Je me demande si la chaleur émise par le Mac n'y serait pas pour quelque chose !
Je précise que ce Mac est bichonné, et n'a jamais subit le moindre dégât.
Si vous avez d'autres suggestions....:rose: Je deviens fou..5mn pour taper ce simple message !!
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2009)

donc c'est soit materiel soit OS

conseil
au minimum combo update voire  plus radical 
tu peux perdre un temps fou à chercher quel fichier précis d'OS est naze ( si c'est l'OS et un ou des fichiers)
il est parfois plus rapide de reinstaller

et si ca ne change rien c'est peut etre le matosse



reinstall


----------



## PASKALP (29 Août 2009)

Merci..oui, c'est sur..Une réinstall serait un bon test..Je recule au maximum cette éventualité..
Je viens de trouver ça !! 

Après la faille SMS de l'iPhone découverte le mois dernier, c'est au tour du clavier Apple Alu de se faire pointer du doigt par K.Chen, un expert en sécurité lors du sommet Black Hat 2009. La faille ne concerne par directement le clavier Apple mais l'assistant de mise à jour firmware qui est détourné pour permettre l'envoi d'un firmware maison au clavier Apple. Ken Chen reproche à Apple de sortir des produits avant qu'ils ne soit finalisés ce qui les oblige à rendre disponible par la suite des mises à jours firmware de différents produits (cartes graphiques, claviers, trackpads, superdrive etc..), en effet après avoir récupéré l'assistant de mise à jour firmware des claviers Alu, ce dernier a réussi à contourner les protections d'Apple (après décompilation des fichiers binaires de l'assistant, de d'assembleur et de l'hexa etc..) pour pouvoir mettre à jour un clavier avec son propre firmware.A partir de là le plus gros est fait et l'attaquant peut ensuite selon ses envies envoyer un firmware qui modifie le comportements de certaines touches (changement de mapping, désactivation), joue avec les leds ou plus grave un firmware avec un keylogger intégré. Et pour couronner le tout ce type d'attaque est persistant aux réinstallations car le code ne se trouve pas sur l'ordinateur mais directement sur le clavier. D'autres types d'attaque sont envisageable comme le "brickage" simple du clavier en interrompant le bootloader de ce dernier lors de son flashage par ex. Les claviers des MacBook / Pro alu ne semblent pas épargnés non plus à ce genre d'attaque vu qu'un assistant de mise à jour est aussi disponibles pour ces modèles. K. Chen évoque aussi de la possibilité d'exploiter cette faille en utilisant d'autres failles de Safari permettant un infection après la visite d'une page vérolée. Cependant il faut s'avoir que ce type d'attaque n'est pas du tout spécifique au clavier Apple et on pourrait imaginer exa ...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2009)

m'enfin
pourquoi tant reculer devant une chose aussi simple qu'une reinstall ?

Autant souvent , contrairement à chez dodoz, quand on sait quels fichiers sont nazes elle est  alors superflue, autant quand on ne sait pas quels fichiers exactement sont fautifs ( ou de risquer de virer pile un truc à ne pas toucher) c'est rapide simple et radical

prends une feuille de papier

A gauche avantage et inconvenient de recherche du fichier fautif:
ne pas reinstaller l'OS, connaitre le fichier exact
ou
chercher tester , tatonner

A droite 
avantage et inconvenient d'une reinstall
remet un OS neuf avec fichiers de gestion neufs ( dont clavier)
inconvénient:?

A gauche : additionner temps de recherche web , d'attente de  solutions forums
A droite : temps de réinstall

--
et voilà

--
edit
bien entendu  tu prends la précaution de mettre à jour tes sauvegardes externes d'abord
( on ne sait jamais)


----------



## Sly54 (29 Août 2009)

J'ai eu un pb similaire sur un MacBook pro et ca s'est terminé au SAV pour échange de carte mère. Depuis ça roule.

Auparavant j'avais réinstallé, mis à jour (combo), testé dans d'autres sessions (pas de pb dans d'autres sessions !), testé dans le terminal à la demande d'un technicien de l'Apple Store !


----------



## PASKALP (7 Mai 2010)

Je reviens après plusieurs mois...pour vous informer d'un miracle !!!
Après avoir passer tout ce temps avec un clavier Usb..
Je n'ai absolument rien fait, ni changé de carte mère, ni changé de session, etc...!!
Mon Macbook est juste tombé délicatement d'une table basse...croyant avoir un problème supplémentaire, j'ai au contraire, retrouvé l'usage de mes touches correctement !!!
La preuve, j'écris avec !!!
...Comme quoi, parfois, une bonne gifle, règle les problèmes !! lol !
C'est donc un problème Hardware...si ça peut aider quelqu'un avec le même problème, un ptit coup sur le capot...et Hop !...c'est toujours mieux qu'un changement de carte mère à 1000 euros !!
Maintenant, je prie que ça tienne le coup !!
Je vous tiendrais au courant...


----------

